# What's the best way to ship a bow???



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I ship mine USPS Priority Mail insured*

I use the Mathews bow it came in and have never lost one one yet.
DB


----------



## Witchy (Jul 15, 2007)

Pack it with bubble wrap. How far are you shipping it? My preference would be UPS, but that's me.


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

FedEx to a commercial address is cheapest, by far (I've shipped them as cheap as $10.00 recently with $500 insurance). I've used USPS Priority Mail, UPS and FedEx. None have given me any trouble.

Pack the bow well, especially around the cams and any contact points.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

UPS is the way to go. Cost me only $15 to ship one out here last week. Bubble wrap it good and box it up and you'll be good. They can mark it as fragile for you. UPS packages can be tracked electronically and they have delivery confirmation. Items are automatically insured for $100 at no cost to you and additional insurance is reasonable as well. :darkbeer:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*"I ship mine USPS Priority Mail insured" *

*What DB said earlier.*


----------



## bob101 (Sep 2, 2006)

Factory box like you said and insure it for what the true value of the bow is + whatever you think your time and hassle is worth when it gets crushed.

I ship my bows on hunts so I can call ahead to make sure they made it and make sure they are in one piece. Dealing with a lost bow with an airline is like spitting in the wind. At least if my bow doesn't make it ahead of time I know I can ship a backup bow or make other plans.

Having said that I think I'm about 1 for 20 so far being damaged in shipping.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

*A Little Extreme!*

If I was shipping it to sell, or for say warranty repair, etc., I'd ship it UPS insured, in bubble wrap... Protect the cams with cardboard and then but it all in a box, filling the box with styrofoam chips. 

If however I were shipping it ahead of time for some type of hunt, I would ship it in my SKB case.


----------



## oregonelkhunter (Mar 1, 2005)

USPS Priority Mail... I use bow boxes because they are sized right and the last one I shipped was in the original Mathews box and it was still small enough that there was no size surcharge. I'm real fussy, I wrap the bow in bubble wrap , then put some in both ends and on the sides. So far no problems....


----------



## JLB (Jan 8, 2005)

*ups stores*

I went to a ups store and checked on prices. They were going to charge me around $50 to ship from MO to FL. This sounded too high. Those of you shipping ups are you going to a ups store, or going direct to a ups shipping site? Another thing, not having an original bow box where in the world do you get a box to fit a bow properly?


----------



## lasse5214 (Mar 6, 2007)

Usps is the best way to ship a bow. I have bought and sold several bows and shipped them around the world. Ups is dobbel the price. Use an original bow box.
I allways have a few laying in my garrage.
Lasse
Norway


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

JLB said:


> I went to a ups store and checked on prices. They were going to charge me around $50 to ship from MO to FL. This sounded too high. Those of you shipping ups are you going to a ups store, or going direct to a ups shipping site? Another thing, not having an original bow box where in the world do you get a box to fit a bow properly?


Go to a local pro shop, and ask for a spare bow box.


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

JLB said:


> I went to a ups store and checked on prices. They were going to charge me around $50 to ship from MO to FL. This sounded too high. Those of you shipping ups are you going to a ups store, or going direct to a ups shipping site? Another thing, not having an original bow box where in the world do you get a box to fit a bow properly?


If you can avoid it, don't ever allow a franchise store to pack and ship for you. As you found out, they'll charge you a fortune. Go online, set up an account with UPS, FedEx, or USPS, and print out your own shipping labels, pack and drop off your prepaid package for shipment. Your target shipping cost with insurance should be $12-18.

Nearly any shop/store that sells bows will give you a bow box free just for the asking.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## Bow Commander (Aug 19, 2006)

Fedex!!! Not only can you track it the whole way but it's MUCH easier to make a claim in case something happens to it. It's worth the extra $ to me (sometimes it's cheaper than USPS).


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

lasse5214 said:


> Usps is the best way to ship a bow. I have bought and sold several bows and shipped them around the world. Ups is dobbel the price. Use an original bow box.
> I allways have a few laying in my garrage.
> Lasse
> Norway


Internationally, UPS is likely double the price of USPS. Within the US, it is not. I don't get the impression he was looking to ship internationally.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes stay out of UPS stores.


----------



## JLB (Jan 8, 2005)

*Thanks*



Byron said:


> If you can avoid it, don't ever allow a franchise store to pack and ship for you. As you found out, they'll charge you a fortune. Go online, set up an account with UPS, FedEx, or USPS, and print out your own shipping labels, pack and drop off your prepaid package for shipment. Your target shipping cost with insurance should be $12-18.
> 
> Nearly any shop/store that sells bows will give you a bow box free just for the asking.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise both Byron and Nuts&Bolts. I thought the ups store was way too high. This actually kept me from selling a bow a few months ago. I was a little reluctant to ask a shop for a box in fear they would take offense with me doing business elswhere. I guess me selling could be a positive for them as well. I will know better in the future.
Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

Pack it securely with bubble wrap and send it Priority Mail, Insured for the full value. I've been using the Postal Service for a great many years and find it to be the best and least costly way to ship things.


----------



## Highaxe15 (Aug 25, 2020)

Last time I shipped one I used Plastazote foam to protect it. Never got an earful so guessing that it worked well.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Fed X is the only place to ship a bow from, cheapest & good tracking not like USPS.


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

After 13 years I bet the OP sent that bow.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

usps lost a new bow i bought and a buddys that was sedding to a bow company to get fixed all the bows ive sold over last few months i shipped at my work though UPS.no issues got their fast and was acutaly cheaper than usps


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

Resurrected from over 13 years ago! 

And as a first post by a new member.

Might be a new record.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

13 years....................fwiw..............I always use UPS....


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I have bought 4 bows and swapped one where I sent one into US and get one from US to Finland. 
Priority mail USPS and I haven't had any kind of problem in international shipping.

How bow is packed is always crucial in this. 
Just wrap it well and It'll go fine even if that package get's small nicks in way.
Haven't use UPS or other's 'cause they're about 3-4x more expensive.


----------

